# Suggestions/recommendations for Gradient filters Please



## scottkinfw (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi CR experts.

I am planning a trip to Arizona and Utah to see Zion, (revisit) Antelope Canyon, and Arches National Park. 

I would greatly appreciate any tips on ND filters and also gradient warming or other filters that would be helpful.

Also, if anyone has any tips of things to see I would appreciate that as well.

As always, thank you all.

sek


----------



## stevelee (Sep 22, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> I am planning a trip to Arizona and Utah to see Zion, (revisit) Antelope Canyon, and Arches National Park.



I've not been to the others, but I visited Arches and the northern part Canyonlands parks last fall. Some of my pictures can be found on this page: http://www.stevelee.name/rockiesroadtrip/utah/index.html

All photos were shot RAW on a Canon G7X Mark II. The ones toward the bottom of the page were shot in the late afternoon. That is a good time for the color of the rocks, but presents some challenges of lighting, backlighting, and shadows. I bracketed exposures and some of the extremes involved stacking to get these results. I could probably do a better job on most of these if I went back to work on them, and, of course, much of the grandeur is lost in resizing to fit the web pages.

But since they represent several parts of the park, the pictures should give you a good idea of the sorts of things you will see. I'd recommend spending some time in each main area. They are all worth seeing and shooting.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 22, 2017)

And to get back to your question, I didn't feel the need for gradient filters. Perhaps the sky and clouds might have been improved with a polarizer if I had been using a DSLR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Scott. 
I can't really advise on the filters you might need, I've not been to those locations or anything like them. 

I don't know if you will be near the Phoenix area or even if wildlife is in your area of interest, but I can recommend Out of Africa, a really great place to visit, at least when we were there some years ago. Of particular interest was the Tiger Splash show. 
If you are near Phoenix, Papago park Hole in the Rock can provide a great sunset with options to get artistic with the light through the hole if you are that way inclined, also close by are The Desert Botanical Garden (lots of cacti) and Phoenix Zoo, both great when we were there. 
I also very much enjoyed a visit to the Commemorative Airforce Museum when Angela was not well one day. 

I don't know if any of this will help you, but just throwing it in to the mix to see. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 23, 2017)

Beautiful shots.

Can't wait to go.

Any guide company recommendatons?

Thanks for sharing.

Scott



stevelee said:


> And to get back to your question, I didn't feel the need for gradient filters. Perhaps the sky and clouds might have been improved with a polarizer if I had been using a DSLR.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Grshsm.

Thank your for you ideas. I'll be in the north, with not much time, so those will be another trip. I always prefer wildlife, but I take what I can get, and when I am behind my camera, I am always grateful.

Scott

[quote author=Valvebounce link=topic=33509.msg687703#msg687703 date=1506128470]
Hi Scott. 
I can't really advise on the filters you might need, I've not been to those locations or anything like them. 

I don't know if you will be near the Phoenix area or even if wildlife is in your area of interest, but I can recommend Out of Africa, a really great place to visit, at least when we were there some years ago. Of particular interest was the Tiger Splash show. 
If you are near Phoenix, Papago park Hole in the Rock can provide a great sunset with options to get artistic with the light through the hole if you are that way inclined, also close by are The Desert Botanical Garden (lots of cacti) and Phoenix Zoo, both great when we were there. 
I also very much enjoyed a visit to the Commemorative Airforce Museum when Angela was not well one day. 

I don't know if any of this will help you, but just throwing it in to the mix to see. 

Cheers, Graham.
[/quote]


----------

